# 00 740iL door lock failure



## willg (Aug 8, 2008)

rear door fails to open or close electricly from Key all others work fine
Any suggestions before I start taking things apart


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Search www.e38.org for the *door lock actuator*.

(Part is about $55 from oembimmerparts.com)


----------

